# RCI Exchange



## Firepath (Oct 13, 2020)

I confirmed and paid for an exchange thru WM on 9-20 and they still haven't taken the points. I did another exchange in August and they took the points within a day or two. Anyone know why it's taking so long this time?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 17, 2020)

Probably covid 19 stay at home workers. Call them and see. I'm kind of curious.

Bill


----------

